# A few pics of my girls



## Foxasaurus (Sep 2, 2012)

Just a few pictures of my girls, Amelia (golden) and Sophie (champagne)

A few days after I got them at 3 1/2 weeks old:

























Taken today (7 weeks old)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## Foxasaurus (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you  I need to try to get some clearer pictures of them soon, it's just a little hard when they never sit still!


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

soo pretty =)


----------



## kit (Oct 8, 2012)

They have adorable ears! <3

Oh man, I wish we had the ability to freeze mice while trying to take pictures. I always end up taking over 100 per mouse whenever I try just because so many of them are blurs!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

How pretty they are! That coat color is satin is one of my alltime favorites in mice!


----------

